# ATMs



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

It should be the first 'test' of banks to implement the proposed rate for so long (mainly BCP) which has failed to 'move' ...
However, in times of crisis... 
Very careful! Attention to the ATM with these symbols
NetPay robbery! Have CAUTION - ATM NetPay A covert form of serving our € 
Last month I made a withdrawal at an ATM machine that seemed perfectly normal. So when I receive a statement of my account I noticed that I had been charged € 3.30 to commissions associated with a withdrawal of € 50.00. I contacted my bank and was informed that I had used an ATM in a new network called NetPay.
Apparently these machines are identified as belonging to the network NetPay so before making withdrawals do not forget to check the network


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



John999 said:


> View attachment 2283
> 
> 
> It should be the first 'test' of banks to implement the proposed rate for so long (mainly BCP) which has failed to 'move' ...
> ...



Hi John

A very interesting story and as i am coming over on the 17th i will be using the ATM's to take money out as i need it. Is Netpay clearly marked to see on the ATM?

Thanks John

Peter


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> View attachment 2283
> 
> 
> It should be the first 'test' of banks to implement the proposed rate for so long (mainly BCP) which has failed to 'move' ...
> ...


A bit like the LINK machines back in UK.
They have no affiliation to any bank,so you pay
for their service,anything up to £3 per withdrawal.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
It is like Silverwizerd said a sort of Link machines. Yes, supposedly they will have both signs, (posted on the Initial post), on the main screen. It isn’t the ATM Company who charges you the commission; it’s your bank that does it, to stop you to use the competition. DECO, (a sort of the Portuguese trading standards’) says; “it is legal”, but they have to make it clear for the using customers, regarding the commission fee warning, when you use those machines. 
The “normal” cash machines are now commission free


----------

